# IBS-D my story



## Heather Ledgess (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm new to this and wanted to share my story because I have some strange symptoms that I cannot find an answer to. I have been diagnosed with IBS-D for years but still need to have a colonoscopy perforned very soon to rule out any other illness. When I have an attack it doesn;t matter what it is that I ate.. this last episode was a peach.. I felt crampy bc I had yet to have a bm that day.. usually I have one in the morning after I eat.. I eat right when I get up bc if I wait too long I will be in pain.. I had sharp pains all day and knew the next thing I ate would send me to the bathroom running.. I ate a few chips and pne wing we were at BWW..As soon as I had the bm my heart races.. like 120 bpm..I get shaky legs sometimes tingly hands.. I belch immediatley after the bm and continue to do so until the worst of the syptoms subside.. I feel bloated and gassy.. it's awful..I was up all night that first night feeling like this and having a couple more bm to the point where I took imodium early that next morning..Sat I felt better until I had my bm for the day then I had same symptoms and they lasted for about an hour and on Sun(today) it has been the same.. I have barely eaten anything in these last 4 days nd I am scared I will lose the weight I have gained..I have been off work these 4 days bc when it hits I cannot move.. I lay in bed and breathe and rub my stomach..while burping.. after I burp enough it seems the feeling subsides.. sometimes I burp all day and it doesnt help but most of the time it helps..I am worried my job will get tired of me calling in.. I am worried my bf finds this annoying and he doesnt understand what I am gong through.. hes not very supportive or sympathietic towards me during times of flare ups..I go to my GI dr Tuesday to see if there is anyhting else left ot try.. I have tried peppermint capsules.. didnt help.. antidepressant.. didnt help.. I am currently taing ginger root 550 mg 3x a day bc I have read my heart racing might be due to the vagus nerve and this is supposed to calm it..I have taken zantac as well.. nothing seems to make it worse or better its very sporatic .. hoping to have ansers soon to live a normal life.. thanks for reading my short story.. if u have any advice or tips or questions for me message me


----------



## Marie Msb (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi, i totally get what you're living! I tried taking everything you tried (except the zantac... I had Librax). My doctor gave me "Protylol"... Not sure if you have that in the states! To be honest, it has helped me a lot! Do some meditation and relax. Are you stressed about something? I've realised that when i get sick, I stress about being sick (will I miss another day of work? Will I be able to go to the movies? Will I be able to go see my niece? Etc), and then.. I get sick even more! Stay positive, you'll figure it out soon enough!


----------

